
Show HN: Tufte's line graph sparklines with D3.js - rooviz
http://dataviztalk.blogspot.com/2016/01/how-to-make-sparkline-with-d3js.html
======
beneater
I always understood it to be that the "typographic resolution" aspect of
sparklines was an important characteristic and that you really couldn't
display a proper sparkline on a screen because most screens just don't have
the resolution of printed material. The idea was that the human eye could
glean useful information from charts with 600 or even 1200 data points per
inch and so you could pack an incredible amount of data into a small space.
Even retina displays are only about half that, though most "sparklines" I see
don't even attempt that density.

Does anyone know if sparklines are actually used that way? The only place I've
seen really dense sparklines are Tufte's books. Most I've seen in the wild
seem to have just a handful of data points.

------
mrcactu5
are emoji (or real Chinese characters) examples of "sparklines"

in math LaTex has an extension called Tikz where can easily place graphics
within text if you size them appropriately
[http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/216245/tikz-node-
as-c...](http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/216245/tikz-node-as-character-
in-text) and [http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/65932/aligning-a-
tikz...](http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/65932/aligning-a-tikz-picture-
in-line-with-the-surrounding-text?lq=1)

------
SchizoDuckie
d3js + underscore + jquery for a 20*100px sparkline. Sounds like you only want
to use that if you're already using d3.

~~~
Already__Taken
I think from what I can scan underscore isn't being used at all and jquery is
only used for $.each and $('svg') at the end of the demo.

You don't need those libraries. If you didn't even want d3 you could have a
task pre-generate the svgs.

